# CCP Information...!!!!!



## nononono (Aug 28, 2019)

*WAKE UP !!!*


----------



## nononono (Aug 28, 2019)

*THIS WILL BE HOW CHINA " TRIES " TO PULLS A " PEARL HARBOR " ON *
*AMERICA !!!!!*

*IT WILL BE THRU THE ATTACK
ON AMERICAN CURRENCY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



*WAKE UP !!!!*

*THE POTUS KNOWS THIS...........!*
*THE AMERICAN PUBLIC NEEDS TO
BECOME AWARE OF IT !!!*


----------



## nononono (Aug 28, 2019)

*Anybody now wonder WHY China doesn't want to*
*lose Hong Kong...................Which they could if *
*the economy in China crashes and Hong Kong*
*declares Independence !!*


----------



## nononono (Aug 28, 2019)

*What he describes will happen in China is really happening in China...*
*AND HERE !*

*Laugh all you want, but it's TRUE.*

*The TRUTH becomes the LIE and the LIE becomes the TRUTH !*


*We witness it Daily right here on this Forum *
*with ALL of the Liberal Posters......*

*They POST LIES to PUSH Down the TRUTH*
*about what is actually happening !!!!*


----------



## nononono (Aug 28, 2019)

*Connect the dots and you will see the TRUTH !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 28, 2019)

China had had us over a barrel for decades, and yes it is well known they can pull the plug on the US at anytime. But they won't, it would cost them too much. These are all all well known facts to all but the myopic, you wake up dumbshit. t isn't on to anything new.

Why is it that t and his disciples seem to find out about the commonly known constantly and act as if they are on to some grand revelation? Hilarious!


----------



## nononono (Aug 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *China had had us over a barrel *for decades, and yes it is
> well known they can pull the plug on the US at anytime.
> But they won't, it would cost them too much.
> These are all all well known facts to all but the myopic,
> ...


*If you presume what you state is true....then WHY would 
you take the position you do daily that is directly opposed to
repairing the problem...!
Why would you support a political party that is deep in the 
sack with China....!
Why would you let something go on like this with out taking
any kind of effort to stop it .....!

The UAW just got busted TODAY for massive corruption, your
Unions are next ...and the Chinese monetary influence within
your Unions is massive......I hope you are prepared for the 
financial fallout coming down the river !*

*What's quite " Hilarious " is how you blindly post Democratic 
Union vomit and swallow it whole ......

What I pointed out thru the year old video is going to bring 
down lots and lots of higher ups....That includes the very
Governor of this State ( He's filthy and so is the whole
administration under him....)
Where's all this money coming from...he's throwing it around 
like a drunken sailor on leave...

I'll tell you where....CHINA !
It's not real money ....it's just as the interviewee states, they
( China ) print it and use it to make the greedy SOB's here
there indentured serfs......*


----------



## nononono (Aug 28, 2019)

*This is the most dangerous game we ( America ) have played...

If we break China financially....there 100 year game is over....!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 29, 2019)

nononono said:


> *This is the most dangerous game we ( America ) have played...
> 
> If we break China financially....there 100 year game is over....!*


Why would we want to do that?


----------



## nononono (Aug 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why would we want to do that?


*You and Your NWO buddies put " US " in this spot....*
*Now POTUS # 45 is trying to pull YOUR *
*head out of the Chinese asses....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 29, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You and Your NWO buddies put " US " in this spot....*
> *Now POTUS # 45 is trying to pull YOUR *
> *head out of the Chinese asses....*


You certainly see a lot of planning where there is none. t has no idea what he is doing. He does what he is told, like denying defense funds to one of our allies, Ukraine.


----------



## nononono (Aug 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You certainly see a lot of planning where there is none.
> t has no idea what he is doing.
> He does what he is told, like denying defense funds
> to one of our allies, Ukraine.


*Absolute gibberish......you really should read more*
*reality, not the Union rags.*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> China had had us over a barrel for decades, and yes it is well known they can pull the plug on the US at anytime. But they won't, it would cost them too much. These are all all well known facts to all but the myopic, you wake up dumbshit. t isn't on to anything new.
> 
> Why is it that t and his disciples seem to find out about the commonly known constantly and act as if they are on to some grand revelation? Hilarious!


You fucking coward, stick your face back in the sand.
You would rather continue down the Hersey hyway with China, "the commonly known" "over a barrel".....
You calling someone myopic is hilarious, sadly so.


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You fucking coward, stick your face back in the sand.
> You would rather continue down the Hersey hyway with China, "the commonly known" "over a barrel".....
> You calling someone myopic is hilarious, sadly so.


Coocoo.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 30, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You fucking coward, stick your face back in the sand.
> You would rather continue down the Hersey hyway with China, "the commonly known" "over a barrel".....
> You calling someone myopic is hilarious, sadly so.


It would be enlightening for you to just once point out the actual errors in my post instead of crying a lunatic river as you always do. Its obvious you disagree with my opinion and seem to wish to argue my facts, yet you are completely unable to clarify any discrepancies therein. It leads me to believe you are simply crying out in pain from the reality I expose you to that you are oblivious to due to the media sources you view and the lack of real world understanding you display on a daily basis.


----------



## nononono (Aug 30, 2019)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


*No...You are...*
*And what's really sad...is YOU*
*know the TRUTH yet post stupid shit.*


----------



## nononono (Aug 30, 2019)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 284603, member: 1707"

It would be enlightening for you to just once point out 
the actual errors in my post instead of crying a lunatic
river as you always do. 
*Your whole premise is insane and YOU know it, yet you*
*continue to post crap and then retort with unsupported*
*gibberish.*

Its obvious you disagree with my opinion and seem to 
wish to argue my facts, yet you are completely unable 
to clarify any discrepancies therein. 
*Who in their right mind wouldn't disagree with your Democratic*
*vomit, you support a criminal empire and your lack of independent*
*thought shows with each new post....*

It leads me to believe you are simply crying out in pain 
from the reality I expose you to that you are oblivious 
to due to the media sources you view and the lack of real
world understanding you display on a daily basis.
*Sir...You don't expose anything but your BLIND Loyalty*
*coupled with your arrogant stupidity...*


/QUOTE


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> China had had us over a barrel for decades, and yes it is well known they can pull the plug on the US at anytime. But they won't, it would cost them too much. These are all all well known facts to all but the myopic, you wake up dumbshit. t isn't on to anything new.
> 
> Why is it that t and his disciples seem to find out about the commonly known constantly and act as if they are on to some grand revelation? Hilarious!


So you blame trump for trying?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 30, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So you blame trump for trying?


I blame his swallowers like you and nono for not having any sense or ability to reason beyond what they are told.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I blame his swallowers like you and nono for not having any sense or ability to reason beyond what they are told.


Reason is something that leads me to believe that this post of yours makes very little sense.


----------



## nononono (Sep 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I blame his swallowers like you and nono for not
> having any sense or ability to reason beyond
> what they are told.


*How Dare You Accuse Me Of Being A*
*Democrat !*


----------

